# AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung



## Jandeehy (2. Januar 2018)

*AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,
ich besitze die Fractal Design Celsius S36 in der 360mm Version.
Das schöne ist ja, dass die Anschraubtüllen an allen Enden zu entfernen sind.

Meine Frage ist, wäre es möglich, zwischen die Wasserkühlung noch einen zusätzlichen Ausgleichsbehälter zu setzen?

Mein Ziel ist ein stabileres Leistungssystem sowie ein konstanter Druck ohne Druckabfall. 
Falls die Pumpe es soweit nicht schaffen sollte, ist es sinnvoll eine weitere Pumpe anzubauen. welche die Kühlflüssigkeit aus dem AGB zieht und es wieder in den Radiator pumpt, sodass die AiO nur die Kühlflüssigkeit in den Kühlblock pumpt.

Ich frage mich auch, ob es kompatibel ist, da die AiO das Wasser aus der externen Pumpe saugen würde, währenddessen die externe Pumpe die Flüssigkeit in den Radiator pumpt. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern es dort Probleme geben würde.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Edit: Die Frage ist auch deswegen, weil ich auf eine "Custom-Loop" umsteigen möchte und es einfach günstiger wäre den Kühlblock und den Radiator mit den Lüfter weiter zu verwenden, damit ich nur noch  ein paar Anschraubtüllen, Schläuche und den AGB besorgen müsste...


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

Ganz so leicht, wie du dir das vorstellst, ist es nicht, weil du einen Kupferblock und einen Aluradiator im Kreislauf und somit ein galvanisches Element hast. Also eigentlich schon, aber haltbar ist es nicht.


----------



## Scubaman (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

Du brauchst ein Anti-Korrosionsmittel im Kühlkreislauf. Und alle paar Monate musst Du das Kühlwasser komplett austauschen. Besser wäre es, wenn alles ist aus einem Material ist (Radiator auch aus Kupfer). Generell sollte Dein Plan eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

Servus

dein Plan klappt hab genügen Umbauten mit der Celsius gesehen. Aber wie die anderen schon sagten ist den CPU Kupfer und der Rad Alu. Eventuell schaust du die mal die SilentLoop an. Ah grad gesehen du hast die S36 schon lesen sollte man können. Mit der Silentloop gäbe es keine Probs. 

Oder wie Scubman schreibt alle paar Monate Austausche das Wasser. Am besten aber gleich auch WaKü umsteigen die AiO sind gut aber eignen sich fast/kaum für Customloops ist meine Meinung


----------



## Jandeehy (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

Moin, also erstmal vorweg: vielen Dank für die schnellen und lehrreichen Antworten!



claster17 schrieb:


> Ganz so leicht, wie du dir das vorstellst, ist es nicht, weil du einen Kupferblock und einen Aluradiator im Kreislauf und somit ein galvanisches Element hast. Also eigentlich schon, aber haltbar ist es nicht.



Ich hab gar nicht darüber nachgedacht, das Material zu einem "Problem" werden könnte, danke für die Belehrung!



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> Mit der Silentloop gäbe es keine Probs.



Bei der Silentloop könnte ich also ohne Probleme die Schläuche austauschen und noch einen AGB zwischen bauen?
Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema AiO in Custom Loop umzubauen nicht so gut aus.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du die Schläuche gegen zb norpren oder EK-ZMT wechselst und als Kühlmittel zb g48 nutzt, hast du mal einen sehr starken Korrosionschutz. Wechselintervall würd ich jetzt mal auf 6 bis max 12 Monate setzen. Das Kühlmittel der Celsius wird auch auf Glycolbasis sein und die muss/sollte ein Geräteleben halten.

Von einer Silent Loop rate ich ab(Pumpe im Cpu Sockel nicht Entkoppelbar bzw Haltbarkeit fragwürdig), wenn du schon Platz für einen AGB hast, dann gleich custom. So viel mehr kostet Cpu only dann auch nicht !Die Phobya Kits die bei Aquatuning im Angebot sind, wären ein sehr gute Alternative, leider alles mit PVC Schläuchen! Sollte man gegen die oben genannten Schläuche tauschen.
Wenn man sparen will setze auf 11/8 Fittinge und bei engen Radien, braucht der 11,2/8 Norpren einen Knickschutz.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

ich glaube die einzigen AiO´s bei denen du die Schläuche tauschen kannst ist bequiet, Fractal Desing und die Alphacool.
Die Silentloop/Alphacool sind ja komplett aus Kupfer, nicht wie die Celsius die ein Alu Rad hatt.

Es soll auch noch möglich sein einen GPU Kühler mit in den Kreislauf einbauen zu können soll die Pumpe schaffen hab ich gelesen und auch ein paar Bilder im Netz gesehen.


----------



## claster17 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

Zumindest ist es möglich. Eine Empfehlung gebe ich trotzdem nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDeDnm3V3j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: AGB zwischen AiO Wasserkühlung*

ich sagte ja auch nur das es geht obs gut ist ist ne andere Sache


----------

